# Chromag Wideangle



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't see much in the way of reviews or information on the Chromag Wideangle and would like to hear some feedback. Looking to see how it performs in the way of all mountain riding, lots of cornering, descending, and some climbing. My current frame is a Commencal Meta HT, and it is a performing good frame but I want a frame with external cable routing and dedicated to 27.5. 

Does anyone ride a Chromag Wideangle?

Thank you.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

There is a lot of feedback in the CA Builder forum and Chromag FB page. Bottom line they are a fun do it all trail bike, seems everyone who has one loves them. For me shines in the tech climbing, handles techy descending great for a HT (I am not one to being doing crazy jumps, natural moderate drops ok), stays nice and stable at speed but still maneuverable. Something that stick out about it for me:

I have mine setup with a 40mm stem which is less than my longer travel FS bike and feel that combined with same reach, steeper STA, and slack HTA for a HT make good overall geo combo. I want to be able to flick this bike but not be twitchy.
I also feel it has the right amount of stiffness vs forgiveness in the rear with 2.6 tires on i30 rims. Running a heavier casing in rear (bontrager SE 4)
Running mine with 150mm fork don't feel the need for more and running slightly lower psi and softer on top end, don't think be able to do that with steeper HTA


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Canadian Bikes


Chromag, Cove, Brodie, Dekerf, Oryx and others




www.mtbr.com


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you HEMIjer. This is what I was looking for, much appreciated.


----------

